# Aged/Seasoned water?



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

I keep seeing references to aged or seasoned water? What is this?

Also, should I add the water conditioner (Nutrafin Aquaplus) to the aquarium or to the water before I add it to the aquarium?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think it matters before or after.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Aging water just means letting it sit in a container exposed to air for a period of time, hours to days, but overnight is common. That allows dissolved gases to come out (that is where the bubbles on the sides come from) and the pH to stabilize. If you've ever had a 'bad water change', where the fish start gasping after you fill up, consider aging your water. If you only have chlorine in your water, no chloramine, then you can run air through the new water for about 3 days instead of using a dechlor. 

I just fill my buckets and fill the tanks later. Some people have elaborate pre-treatment tanks with pumps that allow them to adjust all the water parameter (pH, hardness, temp) before putting it in the tank. The more different your tank water is from your tap water, the more useful this is.

Add the dechlor first. If you a dechloring in a bucket it will get well mixed during filling and you can dose for the bucket. If you are putting water directly in the tank, dechlor first and dose according to tank size.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahh ok thanks alot emc7


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I always treat each bucket accordingly before I add it to the tank. I feel that it does a better job that way. In theory the water that's already in your tank shouldn't need treated, only what your adding. I also don't know exactly how much water I take out of my larger tanks till I refill them.


----------

